# RIP Zach Fox



## OH3dshooter (Dec 10, 2006)

I just wanted to send out a dedication to my buddy, Zach Fox who passed away on 3-20-08 at the age of 16. I will always remember you and everbody loves you and misses you. I would also like everyone to send out there prayers for Zach's little brother, Dustin, who is still in the hospital in critical condition.

Thank you,
Shane Gifford


----------



## highcountry12 (Mar 10, 2007)

This is very sad to read. My prayers go out to his family and may he rest in peace.


----------



## OH3dshooter (Dec 10, 2006)

*thank*



highcountry12 said:


> This is very sad to read. My prayers go out to his family and may he rest in peace.


Thank you for this.

But I would also like to add that his girlfriend was also in the crash but she is ok but devastated obviously. She has a broken arm.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

OH3dshooter said:


> I just wanted to send out a dedication to my buddy, Zach Fox who passed away on 3-20-08 at the age of 16. I will always remember you and everbody loves you and misses you. I would also like everyone to send out there prayers for Zach's little brother, Dustin, who is still in the hospital in critical condition.
> 
> Thank you,
> Shane Gifford


i am sorry for your lose, i will pray for you and Dustin...keep me posted on how he's do Please and Zach's family


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

like army boy said keep us posted on how they are doning in the mornig at are easter dinner in church i will send a prayer for u and dustin, and all his family i am so sorry u lost ur freind i will pray for yall.


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

Thoughts and prayers from NJ.


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

*Prayers*

my prayers go out to everyone in the crash


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

Prayers sent for you and the family


----------



## OH3dshooter (Dec 10, 2006)

*Updates*

I just found out a little bit about Dustin. I guess he shattered both his legs and pelvis, and he had plastic surgery to repair his face last night.

That is all I know at this time, but think you all for your prayers.


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

Prayers sent.Very sad indeed.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

That's tough. My heart goes out to you and the family.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

man i will definatly send my prairs out to them. 

what happend?


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

highcountry12 said:


> This is very sad to read. My prayers go out to his family and may he rest in peace.


yes it is his family and freinds have my prayers and keep us informed on how his brothers doing


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

OH3dshooter said:


> I just found out a little bit about Dustin. I guess he shattered both his legs and pelvis, and he had plastic surgery to repair his face last night.
> 
> That is all I know at this time, but think you all for your prayers.


thanks for the update. i haven't been able to get them out of my mined today i really upset me, i mean it could happen to anyone. I'll continue to pray.


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> man i will definatly send my prairs out to them.
> 
> what happend?


ya howd it happen and thanks for the update


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

rage1 said:


> ya howd it happen and thanks for the update


car crash... same thing that happened to 6 of my sisters friends this summer... 4 died.. she would have been the 5th but God had different plans.


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

armyboy said:


> car crash... same thing that happened to 6 of my sisters friends this summer... 4 died.. she would have been the 5th but God had different plans.


sad to here ...im glad to hear she made it hows she doin how old is she


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

car accidents can be really hard. then everyone is hurting. i have some friends that i shoot with ill ask them to keep them in their prairs.


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

my prayers go out to you and dustin and his family.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

, Prayers go out to the Family , girlfriend , and you . May God Bless .
Praying that Dustin has a speedy recovery from his physical injury's and the emotionial injury's....


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

i am so sorry to hear that


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

hey was just thinking about Zach right now and was wondering how his brother and girl friend are goin along.......


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

OH3dshooter said:


> I just wanted to send out a dedication to my buddy, Zach Fox who passed away on 3-20-08 at the age of 16. I will always remember you and everbody loves you and misses you. I would also like everyone to send out there prayers for Zach's little brother, Dustin, who is still in the hospital in critical condition.
> 
> Thank you,
> Shane Gifford



I'm so sorry to hear u lost ur friends. My heart goes out to Zach's family and his brother and his girlfriend. Ill put them in my prayers and i hope dustin has a fast recovery.


----------



## Harmony (Jun 27, 2007)

So sorry 2 hear...prayers from Northern Ireland


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

This Thread scared me to death
My best friends name is zak Foxx.

im sorry to hear about your loss.
Prayers sent from WV


----------



## BighornDropper8 (Mar 28, 2008)

im really sorry to hear about the loss of your friend. a few years ago i also lost my best friend in a crash and my world was torn to pieces. i know what you are going through and how the family feels, just trust in the lord. you and the family and friends are in my prayers. hang in there

only the good die young


----------

